# 2007 Outback 25Rss For Sale



## 08outback25rss (Aug 11, 2011)

2007 Outback 25RSS excellent condition. NON smoker and NO pets ever. Front Bunks,19" flatscreen,everything works perfectly. Love it but have outgrown it. Going to a fifth wheel. I have already tried to trade it and we all know that doesn't work. $14,900 OBO. We would like to sell it pretty quick and get the fifth wheel so we could go camping a few times before winter. Make an offer. 423-383-8069 My name is Mike. Thanks


----------



## 08outback25rss (Aug 11, 2011)

08outback25rss said:


> 2007 Outback 25RSS excellent condition. NON smoker and NO pets ever. Front Bunks,19" flatscreen,everything works perfectly. Love it but have outgrown it. Going to a fifth wheel. I have already tried to trade it and we all know that doesn't work. $14,900 OBO. We would like to sell it pretty quick and get the fifth wheel so we could go camping a few times before winter. Make an offer. 423-383-8069 My name is Mike. Thanks


Any offers???? It is in excellent condition. Im going to clean it up and wax it this weekend and put it up for the winter. so if it don't sell within th next couple of weeks it will be winterized and covered up. We'll be taking it off of the market until spring. Don't let it get away!


----------

